# Loose dado



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

When I cut my dados and they were nice and snug. Now I'm ready to glue up and the dado's are loose. I guess I did a little too much sanding. So now they seem to be sloppy loose by maybe 1/32nd. Is there anything I can do to make them tighter? I was considering gluing paper in to the dado to act as shims. Would this work? Or should I not worry about it and glue it up?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Are you using plywood bu chance ?, if so plywood is a bit thinner than what they call it ( 3/4" ) is a 1/32" smaller....or to say 23/32" and they do make router bits just for plywood..

BUT you now have a slot that maybe just a bit wide,,you can use poster board that will work...and sometime called craft paper it's a bit thicker than the normal paper and will soak up some of the glue...just crease the craft paper into a channel fold it then apply the glue in the slot push the paper into the dado then put glue on the edge of the board and place it in the slot then with a sharp knife trim the paper off clean...on both sides of the board..  wipe off the extra glue with a wet rag and you should have it done.


========

Plywood Bits below.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H5559

==========


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks! Thats pretty much exactly what I was thinking I could do. 

The dado's are taking tongues I routed, they fit tightly when i tested them. it wasn't until after sanding that they didn't fit. I figured it would be easier to sand the boards down before assembly. But in the process I thinned the tongues down. Next time i'll sand after assembly or befor i cut the tongues.


----------

